
TensorFlow JS: WebGL-Accelerated ML in the Browser - bufferoverflow
https://js.tensorflow.org/
======
johnhenry
Is there an active project that adds TensorFlow bindings to Node. I've found a
few, but the latest commit on any of these is 5 months ago.

[https://github.com/node-tensorflow/node-tensorflow](https://github.com/node-
tensorflow/node-tensorflow)

[https://github.com/yorkie/tensorflow-
nodejs](https://github.com/yorkie/tensorflow-nodejs)

[https://github.com/rchipka/node-tensorflow](https://github.com/rchipka/node-
tensorflow)

~~~
vnchr
What you want to check out is Propel ML. Creator is Ryan Dahl (ry) who
invented Node.js.

\- [http://propelml.org/](http://propelml.org/)

\- [https://github.com/propelml/propel](https://github.com/propelml/propel)

"Propel runs both in the browser and natively from Node. In both environments
Propel is able to use GPU hardware for computations. In the browser it
utilizes WebGL through deeplearn.js and on Node it uses TensorFlow's C API."

~~~
johnhenry
Thanks a lot for this. I just visited
[https://deeplearnjs.org](https://deeplearnjs.org) and read that "deeplearn.js
has become TensorFlow.js", so I guess that just about brings everything full
circle :).

------
vnchr
Formerly deeplearn.js ([https://deeplearnjs.org/](https://deeplearnjs.org/)).
For those who were following deeplearn.js, from the TensorFlow.js FAQ:

> "What is the difference between TensorFlow.js and deeplearn.js?"

> TensorFlow.js is an ecosystem of JavaScript tools for machine learning that
> evolved from deeplearn.js. deeplearn.js is now called TensorFlow.js Core.
> TensorFlow.js also includes a Layers API—a higher level library for building
> machine learning models—as well as tools for automatically porting
> TensorFlow SavedModels and Keras HDF5 models.

Github repo has been redirected. Nikhil Thorat (nsthorat) and Daniel Smilkov
(dsmilkov) look to still be leading. Formal announcement expected at 10:30am
PST at the TensorFlow Dev Summit (livestream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gplTc2F5Wvk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gplTc2F5Wvk))

